# Help Identifying - white top hara?



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all - 
I purchased what I thought was a white top hara - but the females all seem to be gray instead of the blue I was expecting..
In this picture you can see the male at the bottom and the female - holding...

the color is not significantly different holding than normal.. Is this a white top hara?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

No, it looks like a metriaclima pulpican which have been sold under various & confusing names
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=894


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

That's unfortunate - it definitely does not look like the white top hara - which it says on the invoice I have...
Any suggestions on how to go back to the online company I bought from - by the way they are one of the companies I found on this forum 

Mike


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, the Pulpican, which has been called many trade names over the years such as "White Top Afra", "Clown Afra", and "Kingsizei"... they get the name White Top Afra confused with name Cynotilapia White Top Hara. Both of these species have had multiple trade names. The Pulpican has been around much longer.... the real Hara is rarer in the hobby.

Tell them, and they will promise some credit which you will have to be insistent to receive. I'm not sure if they know or care what the difference between a White Top Afra and a Hara is... it is just the name the supplier sold them by...


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

This is what the invoice says..
I think I ordered the right thing??

Cynotilapia afra white Top - 1.25 -2.25 inches

Mike


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

By the way - the button you select to order these on the website says:

Cynotilapia afra "Hara" Gallireya Reef, white Top - 1.25 -2.25 inches

Which is what I thought I ordered..

Am I missing something?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Having any of the common /trade names is where the vagueness begins ; like afra, blue reef, kingsizei or white top . hara is a cynotilapia species, but not an afra or (now zebroides.) As the button on the site to select your order says.
Quality sellers usually have the correct scientific name which is cynotilapia sp.Hara gallireya reef. Email /calling is usually the best way to go about a credit. The invoice description is correct for the fish you got, but the button for selecting your order is different & incorrect.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

mjmg8rs said:


> By the way - the button you select to order these on the website says:
> 
> Cynotilapia afra "Hara" Gallireya Reef, white Top - 1.25 -2.25 inches
> 
> ...


They have combined the trade names for two different fish together, the Hara has not been called an Afra, so they are confused. Do they know the difference? They don't seem to... you are not the first to complain about what they sell as "Hara".

Ask for replacement fish... pick a different species if they can't be sure of what they are selling as "Hara". The guy will say he will give you a refund at first, then will say it is actually "store credit" only, but I think you have to be quick and persistent to get anything back for your money.


----------

